# New bettas!



## April R (Nov 13, 2014)

So this week I surprised my 7 yo son and daughter with their own bettas. My daughter has a beautiful baby pink and green crowntail female. She named her Squishy.


 
My son got a lovely blue green and white dumbo halfmoon male he named Tooth. 


I saw a stunning halfmoon male with a steel grey body and red fins I just couldn't say no to, so I have a new guy as well. His name is Hotaru, which is Japanese for firefly


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Love them all! That Hotaru is a looker though. Do you plan to spawn him?


----------



## Kaitlyn (Dec 21, 2014)

Those two halfmoons are gorgeous!


----------



## April R (Nov 13, 2014)

I want to spawn him. He is already bubble nesting in his tank. I want to cross him with my female Kaosu
Here is her pic

My only concern is that she is a year old. So she may be past her prime.


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Hm, maybe. You could always seek out a new one. You have enough time to condition and enter the BAP from EBS!


----------



## April R (Nov 13, 2014)

I don't have a tank for another one, so it's one of my two girls or none


----------

